# chrome inspect doesn't work



## graudeejs (Dec 14, 2011)

For some time now Chromium inspect element doesn't work.
It opens inspector window, but nothing is shown. This window can't be closed.

Anyone have the same problem, or is it my config specific bug?


----------



## thuglife (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello ,

I haven't heard of this issue before.
Can you please share more info about your setup?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 14, 2011)

It works for me, in today's www/chromium on 9-PRERELEASE/amd64; port compiled with clang.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 15, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> It works for me, in today's www/chromium on 9-PRERELEASE/amd64; port compiled with clang.



That's interesting.... clang build doesn't work for me. And gcc build also didn't work (Will double check).


Anyway I will reinstall all software when FreeBSD-9 is out, so Hopefully it'll Just Work(tm)
(don't have time to switch to FreeBSD-9 RC right now)


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 17, 2012)

Clang build on FreeBSD-9.0-Release also doesn't work.... grrrrrr

EDIT:
However chrome from packages works fine


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 19, 2012)

Finally I found what was the problem for this.
I configured my environment to launch chrome with --disable-local-storage.
Without this option everything works fine.

I suppose this is chrome bug.


----------

